# Bottle Lamb?s



## mylilchix (Apr 7, 2013)

Yesterday we picked up 2 CVM ewe lambs.  On is 2 weeks old the other is 4 weeks old.  They are bottle babies because their moms had triplets, and their previous owner wanted 2 lambs on each ewe.  So now we have bottle babies.  How much lamb milk replacer should we be feeding them at a time?  I've been filling bottles with the serving of 5 scoops replacer to a pint of water, which is the instructions on the bag.  It seems like they only eat a tiny bit at a time.  We're still battling them to get them to take bottles.  How long will that last?  I do have water out for them, a little alfalfa, and a little sweet feed with milk replacer powder sprinkled on top.  Am I doing the right thing with them?

Thanks, Sonja


----------

